# A few of pics of my pack



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

We cheer on the steelers!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Trinity, my lil gal








Cami (mastiff) Macie (dane) freedom (yorkie) curled on the couch








My handsome blind and diabetic boy, Jax!


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

we also cheer on the steelers! i will have to find some picks of my dane girl decked out in her steelers gear as well. they are the state dog of PA after all, it makes sense they would be steelers fans :wink:


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Titus and I on a walk!








Handsome Sarge!
















My special megaesophagus survivior-Neeco!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Woops, missed Titus and I on a walk!!!







\
















Fun at the river!








Titus meeting Trinity!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Few more and I am done! SOrry, I have a pack of 8, just trying to get them all in there!!!!
I love this one of Sarge!!! He is such a dorkie love!!!!!!








Sarge, Titus and Cami waiting for a treat!








Fun!








Love our walks!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Macie with a cropped tail, because she beat it to death!!!!
















Cami again








What a handsome mug, Titus








Sarge and his momma








I WILL refrain and post NO more!!!! Sorry!!! It is hard not to for me!!!!!!!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Your Dane is SO BEAUTIFUL! 

And the entire pack is gorgeous, they must love their momma so much for taking them out on adventures together! :]


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

You have such an awesome pack! I *love* your giant breeds, of course. lol. Thank you for FINALLY posting pictures. I can't wait to see more. :wink:


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

We do have fun!! THey love, love, love to go to the state game lands and run off lead!! We have our own little swimming hole an they now guide me to it on each walk!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a gorgeous fur family you have! You must be so proud of all of them! I can tell they are all so happy and healthy. Thanks for sharing. :smile:


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> You have such an awesome pack! I *love* your giant breeds, of course. lol. Thank you for FINALLY posting pictures. I can't wait to see more. :wink:


Awww.....thanks!!! I love posting pics of them!!! I hate to "hog" space but really am so proud of this pack. They are made up of almost all rescues and get along so great!! I am as fortunate to have them as they have me. I really believe that too!! My hubby is the best as well, mops and vacumes when I can not. Without him, we could not rescue and foster!!!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Great pictures! One of my danes likes to wear shirts too.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Few.. that's amazing that you have that many dogs. I can't imagine having that many! Crazy stuff! Love the new pictures though! I'm so glad you finally posted more!  And, you can NEVER post to many. I looooooooove seeing all of them! So please, keep them coming!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Noouu!! Post more! MORE!
Nice pics ;P

And a little OT, but is it just me or are you really tall? Being a Dane, Sarge's head would probably come up all the way to my chest LOL.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Love them ALL! They are some cute babies - large and small. Does Titus boss the rest of them around?


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

3Musketeers said:


> Noouu!! Post more! MORE!
> Nice pics ;P
> 
> And a little OT, but is it just me or are you really tall? Being a Dane, Sarge's head would probably come up all the way to my chest LOL.


LOL, no. I am not tall. I am 5'4" . I think he is maybe 34"??? IDK, maybe we were on a slant! He is a normal sized dane. Macie is poorly bread though and she is a shorty harl. Between being shorter and her tail cropped with natural ears, nobody ever guesses what breed she is!! LOL!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

AdrianVall said:


> Few.. that's amazing that you have that many dogs. I can't imagine having that many! Crazy stuff! Love the new pictures though! I'm so glad you finally posted more!  And, you can NEVER post to many. I looooooooove seeing all of them! So please, keep them coming!


THanks!!! This pack is awesome, it really is. I often tease and say, they get along so well because they all know how good they have it, and they DO!! They are all so great! Thanks for the nice words!


Love them ALL! They are some cute babies - large and small. Does Titus boss the rest of them around? 

Titus IS the boss!! How did you know? He is the alpha of my pack and has unfortunately had to let Sarge know that a few times!hwell:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I LOVE YOUR PACK!!!!

They're all gorgeous!!! And we know they're fed well too! :wink: 

Thank you for sharing, I think photos more often from you is a must!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I too love the pics. I really love the face to face. Your very lucky to have them all get along so well. I only have three and we do pretty well but my little bitch Basset (pun intended) is doing better playing with Richtor my Pitbull. But she still has to attack him like yesterday morning. But on our walks she is now playing with him. They are my two rescues.

I don't know how you keep up with 8 dogs, a thumbs up to you and your husband. Beautiful pack!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Lisa_j said:


> Titus IS the boss!! How did you know? He is the alpha of my pack and has unfortunately had to let Sarge know that a few times!hwell:


That's so funny. I can't picture it too... Something about little dogs makes the big dogs stop dead in their tracks. I've noticed when bigger dogs are in a squabble, they don't go anywhere near the little ones. I guess they just have a lot to prove with their little sizes and don't take **** from anyone! LOL.


----------

